# What size ammo do you use?



## LBurnett

*What ammo do you use?*​
6mm 104.41%8mm3013.22%9.5mm10144.49%12mm4821.15%Other 3816.74%


----------



## LBurnett

Hey everyone!

I am curious to find out what size ammo you use?









Cheers Luke


----------



## Henry the Hermit

I shoot everything from .177 BBs to 600+ grain lead sinkers. A few glass marbles and the occasional smooth stone.


----------



## mckee

I use 9.5mm or 12mm steel


----------



## cole89

10mm home made lead shot


----------



## Berkshire bred

depends on th size of the pouch but i think that for a powerful slingshot designed with hunting in mind a 12 or 14 mm steel ball is the best because you still get a high velocity but there is still plenty of weight for when it hits the target.


----------



## Iryman

12mm & 15mm lead


----------



## WILD BILL

5/16", 3/8", 12mm/1/2 and 50cal lead.

Mostly 3/8" an 1/2".


----------



## Sharkman

From .177 BBs to 1/4" and 3/8" steel. The BBs seem great for indoor practice.


----------



## linuxmail

I prefer 44 caliber lead balls, but I also use .38" and .44" steel ball bearings.


----------



## Smithyboy

LBurnett said:


> Hey everyone!
> 
> I am curious to find out what size ammo you use?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers Luke


ROCKS.


----------



## sniper62

recovered 9mm. 40 cal. and 45 ACP bullets,stones, marbles, 00 buckshot


----------



## MeatMechanic

1/4 5/16 3/8 all with diff ss's MM


----------



## Tex-Shooter

_I use 1/2 inch steel for target and 44 cal. lead if hunting as they both weigh the same! The 1/2 Steel is easier on the backstop and not as nasty as lead. I have found no MM shot that does this! -- Tex_


----------



## joseph_curwen

i would be happy to find such steel balls in France....


----------



## mr.joel

On doit chercher pour les balles propre. Il y a sur l'internet, surement.

The vote failed to specify the medium. For all around use, I shoot .36 lead, though I'd like to have larger, say 10-14mm.

Not to get off topic, but why is it so difficult to quote or edit a post now? Seems I have to use the full editor to make any small change- and quotes? Unless I include EVERY quote from the entire thread forget it.


----------



## NightKnight

mr.joel said:


> Not to get off topic, but why is it so difficult to quote or edit a post now? Seems I have to use the full editor to make any small change- and quotes? Unless I include EVERY quote from the entire thread forget it.


What issue are you having? I just hit the quote button on the bottom right of your post to quote the above (then I just removed the unrelated text).


----------



## mr.joel

It's repeating every quote twice, i don't know if it' just my crap connection which is the usual suspect?


----------



## pop shot

I use 3/8", 7/16" steel .50 lead that i mold, and 5/8" steel. mostly 7/16 and 5/8" steel.


----------



## mr.joel

Anyway the duplicate quotes have ceased for the moment. When I would try to remove it, the program would tell me I had removed more quotes than there were originally and would utterly refuse to do it. I don't get it?

I've been shooting a lot of .32 lead. Not a popular choice, but I like it's pellet gun like behavior.


----------



## August West

.43 lead, kind of an odd ball size but I picked up the mold for cheap. I plink with glass marbles as well, we have a store here called the Christmas tree shoppe that sells marbles for dirt cheap, they are not very uniform but for bouncing cans around they work pretty good. Unless I go to a stream or river we don't have very many rocks here so I'm pretty out of luck when it comes to free ammo. Chris


----------



## pop shot

August West said:


> .43 lead, kind of an odd ball size but I picked up the mold for cheap. I plink with glass marbles as well, we have a store here called the Christmas tree shoppe that sells marbles for dirt cheap, they are not very uniform but for bouncing cans around they work pretty good. Unless I go to a stream or river we don't have very many rocks here so I'm pretty out of luck when it comes to free ammo. Chris


that's how I got my .495 lee mold. Ordered a .50, out of stock


----------



## Kipken

for those in the States, you can buy a nice size bag of rocks at the Dollar Tree, for one Buck...they are mostly round and really smooth they are sold as decoration and are mostly quartz.. I know it may sound crazy paying for rocks but we buy bottled water..hahahaha
Kip


----------



## Tex-Shooter

I like your analogy Kipken! -- Tex


----------



## LBurnett

Thanks for all the replies guys!


----------



## jayw81

1/2oz solid lead ball (about 1/2in diameter) is my ball of choice. Otherwise, I use 3/8in stainless steel nuts


----------



## sniper62

3/8 steel, expended 9mm 40cal and 45 acp rounds(the lead projectile). , dollar store marbles and 50 and 60 cal size steel balls from old computer mouses (mice?)


----------



## Jakerock

What is a Millimeter?


----------



## LBurnett

A measurement 10mm = 1cm, 25.4mm = 1 inch


----------



## JetBlack

12mm lead 7/16 & 1/2 are my favorites


----------



## hoggif

I have a lot of 7.144mm (about 9/32") and 8mm steel balls. I use them most. I prefer a larger size such as about 10mm (3/8") because it is easier to see where it hits. Light ammo is just fine for target practice.


----------



## abagrizzli

I shoot everything I have:

hummus

3 to 5 mm semiprecious stone beads

as non lethal ammo

and

16mm marbles

6 to 20 mm semiprecious stone beads

for training purposes.

I use semiprecious stone beads not because I'm a Russian oligarch (but working on gettin' there), but because I have a ton of leftovers from my designer factory. The funny thing is - the more expensive they are - the better they fly. :king:


----------



## Dave1

If I buy ammo, its from the local gun shop, which means its probably 9mm steel. Since I'm a hunter and have researched quite abit and know a fair bit about ballistics. I decided to use .535 (13.58mm) for hunting. Which weights 14.82 grams.


----------



## phil

At the moment I am shooting 9.5mm steel I find I can shoot this ammo with good results its fast and powerful


----------



## erniepc1

.628" glass marbles

.50" steel balls

.44 cal lead balls


----------



## poekoelan

3/8" hex nuts - 104grns, .44 lead balls - 126grns.


----------



## namazu

I like 3/8 steel and 1/2 steel but i find 1/2 in. To 5/8 in marbles work realh well with all my slingers looped tubes and flatbands.


----------



## Volp

I use 8mm steel


----------



## zippo

10mm lead ball.


----------



## cairomn

I normally shoot 9.5 and 12 but I've recently been shooting 8 for some unknown reason. I suspect black magic.

Send help!


----------



## Nobodo

3/8" (9.5mm) steel for target practice in the yard.

I don't like to waste purchased ammo so on hikes, etc. whatever rocks I find that feel right.


----------



## wll

As of now ....

3/4" jaw breakers ..for eco target and short range hunting of pigeon, starlings and the like.

5/8 marbles..for hunting of pigeon, starlings etc in more open areas (longer range than Jaw Breakers, as 5/8" marbles are smaller and they weigh about the same, marbles fly flatter at longer range)

0000 buck shot.. my standard hunting ammo for years for rabbit, ground squirrel, crow etc

1/4oz egg sinkers with no center hole .. at 112-114 gr these are my "go to" hunting ammo for anything that i would shoot with a sling shot.

9/16 steel.. have about 300-500 left over from many years ago, very, very heavy ..for use on any game, lots of momentum !

wll


----------



## Ms.Reed

I like 5/16", 3/8". The smaller the ammo it seems the cheaper. Also marbles from the dollar store. Whole bag for a buck! Not too shabby


----------



## wll

wll said:


> As of now ....
> 
> 3/4" jaw breakers ..for eco target and short range hunting of pigeon, starlings and the like.
> 
> 5/8 marbles..for hunting of pigeon, starlings etc in more open areas (longer range than Jaw Breakers, as 5/8" marbles are smaller and they weigh about the same, marbles fly flatter at longer range)
> 
> 0000 buck shot.. my standard hunting ammo for years for rabbit, ground squirrel, crow etc
> 
> 1/4oz egg sinkers with no center hole .. at 112-114 gr these are my "go to" hunting ammo for anything that i would shoot with a slingshot.
> 
> 9/16 steel.. have about 300-500 left over from many years ago, very, very heavy ..for use on any game, lots of momentum !
> 
> wll


Oh boy, has my ammo choices have changed !

5/8 marbles, 3/4 Jawbreakers, 7/16 steel for small stuff and stump shooting.

If I could hunt game animals ..... 9/16 steel balls, 1/2oz lead egg sinkers, 3/4oz lead egg sinkers and 5/8 steel balls for serious hunting ....... very high momentum with the right power source !

wll


----------



## zippo

wll said:


> wll said:
> 
> 
> 
> As of now ....
> 
> 3/4" jaw breakers ..for eco target and short range hunting of pigeon, starlings and the like.
> 
> 5/8 marbles..for hunting of pigeon, starlings etc in more open areas (longer range than Jaw Breakers, as 5/8" marbles are smaller and they weigh about the same, marbles fly flatter at longer range)
> 
> 0000 buck shot.. my standard hunting ammo for years for rabbit, ground squirrel, crow etc
> 
> 1/4oz egg sinkers with no center hole .. at 112-114 gr these are my "go to" hunting ammo for anything that i would shoot with a slingshot.
> 
> 9/16 steel.. have about 300-500 left over from many years ago, very, very heavy ..for use on any game, lots of momentum !
> 
> wll
> 
> 
> 
> Oh boy, has my ammo choices have changed !
> 
> 5/8 marbles, 3/4 Jawbreakers, 7/16 steel for small stuff and stump shooting.
> 
> If I could hunt game animals ..... 9/16 steel balls, 1/2oz lead egg sinkers, 3/4oz lead egg sinkers and 5/8 steel balls for serious hunting ....... very high momentum with the right power source !
> 
> wll
Click to expand...

I think 7/16 is more that enough power 

can you use these steel balls for hunting ? or there's some stupid law that says that you are trashing the environment ?


----------



## SteelBallViking

I use 3/8 and 1/2 steel along with 1/2 glass and .50 cal lead.


----------



## wll

zippo said:


> wll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wll said:
> 
> 
> 
> As of now ....
> 
> 3/4" jaw breakers ..for eco target and short range hunting of pigeon, starlings and the like.
> 
> 5/8 marbles..for hunting of pigeon, starlings etc in more open areas (longer range than Jaw Breakers, as 5/8" marbles are smaller and they weigh about the same, marbles fly flatter at longer range)
> 
> 0000 buck shot.. my standard hunting ammo for years for rabbit, ground squirrel, crow etc
> 
> 1/4oz egg sinkers with no center hole .. at 112-114 gr these are my "go to" hunting ammo for anything that i would shoot with a slingshot.
> 
> 9/16 steel.. have about 300-500 left over from many years ago, very, very heavy ..for use on any game, lots of momentum !
> 
> wll
> 
> 
> 
> Oh boy, has my ammo choices have changed !
> 
> 5/8 marbles, 3/4 Jawbreakers, 7/16 steel for small stuff and stump shooting.
> 
> If I could hunt game animals ..... 9/16 steel balls, 1/2oz lead egg sinkers, 3/4oz lead egg sinkers and 5/8 steel balls for serious hunting ....... very high momentum with the right power source !
> 
> wll
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think 7/16 is more that enough power
> 
> can you use these steel balls for hunting ? or there's some stupid law that says that you are trashing the environment ?
Click to expand...

No, I can use lead, but I believe it must be in non condor zones ... I'm trying to find out for sure. Steel is fine.

In California ground squirrels, (I believe possums), coyote, rodents, English sparrows and pest birds on agricultural land if you have signed permission only.

On 7/16 steel being more than enough for hunting, yes for some stuff ;- )

wll


----------



## stinger

White marbles 1/2" and 5/8", hex nuts 5/8" and up, 3/8 steel balls. Lead shot .44, .50, steel sinkers (barrel type) 1/2 oz. and Rocks!


----------



## Viking1

6 mm airsoft pellets. .2g

Fast, flat trajectory, biodegradable.


----------



## Peter Recuas

4.5mm steel and 16mm marbles


----------



## bread

I started out with 1/4 steel balls because that's all Walmart had when I bought my Daisy F16 there last month for my first SS. Then I learned how to cast lead slugs. The ammo I make is 6-14 grams in a cylindrical shape. I use a wooden homemade mold or I use sockets in a method I learned in these Forums from ghost0311/8541. I have shot 5/16 hex nuts as well.


----------



## mattwalt

9.5mm steel or 10mm lead when I can... BB's for fun and marbles when I've not lost them...


----------



## Got Bands

well I can see the argument but the fact is shot placement I know that this is going to not go well but I dont mean that you go after a horse with a bb shooter ether.I like 7/16 and I like to say big or small 7/16 beats them all.Now I know what your saying but I have taken coyotes from my tree stand in the head and neck and lights out


----------



## patsy1122

I like to shoot 5/16 and 3/8 but I won't lie the ammo I shoot the most is .177 bbs. They are cheap and I really don't care what happens to them. A half a handful of bbs in your pocket is a lot of shooting. Plus they are so light it kind of forces you to keep your form consistent. If I'm plinking cans it's bbs for me. If I need to take out a pigeon or a squirrel, I'll bump the size up though.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tastetickles

10mm marbles for most everything I shot at.

5/16 for practice

16mm marbles for killing pigeons.


----------



## pariana

I shoot various. But normally 8mm steel balls. 6mm BBs, 8mm wooden chips, 10mm clay ammos.

나의 SM-T550 의 Tapatalk에서 보냄


----------



## skropi

9.5mm steel, but thinking of trying 11 or 10mm steel too.


----------



## MakoPat

Mostly 3/8" clay shot and .177 bb's. Once my shoulder heals I will be shooting 12mm steel and 10mm leads.I just made some brass and steel cylinders- 1/4" x 3/8" brass and 1/2" x 3/8" steel. Have not shot any yet.


----------



## raventree78

I mostly shoot 3/8 steel or 7/16 steel. I like the 7/16 the best but I need to pickup some more of it.


----------



## Frank T.

Mostly .177 bb's, some 8mm and 3/8 ball bearings.


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT

I like .177 BB's, 1/4" steel and 8mm steel the best, but will shoot some 10mm and 5/8 marbles occasionally.
I was cutting grass last night, and the berries are starting to come in on my Nandina bushes, so when they turn red, will be chucking some of those. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AKA Forgotten

Another shooting 6mm (1/4") and 8mm (5/16") steels, also 10mm (25/64") clays and marbles. Occasionally 9.5mm (3/8") steels


----------



## MarkB

I've been shooting 3/8" steel and like it, but it's all I know, really. I'm toying with the idea of trying smaller ammo and lighter bands, just to focus on technique. Still a newbie and sorting everything out, so it kind of makes sense to get a lot of repetition.

Mark


----------



## Pawel

Band 25X20 - 9,5mm steel ball, band 20x15 - 8 mm


----------



## 10.1k

Ive just finished off a bag of frozen peas. Turned the light switch on & off a couple of times before it gave up on me. STILL waiting for my felt balls amazon

Sent from my SM-A320FL using Tapatalk


----------



## robbo

i shoot 6mm steel but mainly 8mm steel used to shoot 10mm steel a lot and marbles,but 8mm good allrounder for price , trajectory, and hitting power on cans. 10mm plus destroys the cans to quick gotta drink to much beer oh no what a problem lol everybody.


----------



## Kottonmouth

I shoot a mix of stuff from .177 bbs to .45 Cal lead and everything in between. 3/8 steel is my favorite.


----------



## snydes

1/4 & 5/16" for indoors


----------



## ukj

BBs, 8,10,12 and a few 14 mm
Steel ball bearings.
Each frame and band set up for dedicated
Size.
Usually choose one size for a given
target shoot session and shoot ttf and ott.
Still very much in the newness phase so
Never miss a day.
Ukj


----------



## Hermit

3/8's most of the time, 1/4" occasionally along with BB's using a splatter type target.

Rich


----------



## Tobor8Man

1/2" clay Clod Poppers from Saunders.

Consistent size and weight. Easy to handle. Environmentally safe. Frame hits don't harm slingshot. Safe for kids and beginners. Reasonably priced.

Can be shot repeatedly into a catch box.

-or-

Disintegrate when they hit a hard surface.

Perfect for roving and targets of opportunity.

Zombies hate them!


----------



## snydes

Interesting how my taste in ammo size has evolved. I started with smaller frames shooting 7mm & 5/16". FWD to recently - I've been shooting 3/8" steel exclusively... like to be able to actually see the ball as it flies (can't see the smaller ones nearly as well). 5/16" is still the most fun for tearing up tin cans ....


----------



## JASling

3/8 good all rounder for me

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## snydes

snydes said:


> 1/4 & 5/16" for indoors


n/a - repeat post


----------



## High Desert Flipper

I voted "other" because I use several. Mostly 3/8" and 5/16" with lighter rigs to not tire out when practicing. I usually shoot a few 7/16" every time out to keep in practice with heavy bands and see if I can translate the light rig practice to the heavy rig. Also some clod poppers just because they are such a blast. Occasionally BB's and airsoft when the urge strikes. Which I think pretty well covers a good bit of "other"


----------

